# Noses



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you have one?  Tell us about it.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh. Good. Grief....LOL...silly!


...my nose is too big IMHO...it's really dis-proportionate on the drivers liscence (which is still cinderella...oops! gotta get that changed!)...but then again, all government pics are hell bent on making you look horrid!


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, so far 100 percent yes.

-Rob


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## KanoLives (Feb 3, 2004)

Yea I have a nose.....I use it as an oxygen vent. It takes air in and out. It's cool I guess....


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to have a nose, but i scared it and it ran...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

I was regalled in Kids class last night about Scary Movie 2,  funny how a group of 11-13, yo's can get Noses outta something, wait.. this group in here got Noses outta Penguins.. *rests my case*  The littler kids ended up babbling bout Michael Jackson's pseudo sliver of a nose and Janet's breast being flashed (they weren't impressed) and how all the Jackson's look alike.. * Shrugs*
KIDS!!
BTW.. my beak is mine and it works on an in out basis..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *this group in here got Noses outta Penguins.. *rests my case*  *



Creativity, my dear!  Exercises for the mind.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Amazing how they can remember every line from a movie.. but can't remember their sayings and Patch descriptions.. guess we need to redo them to be corny


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

hm. might work. 

or make a cheap movie of them and make 'em watch...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

sure.. ~!!  Though gotta figure out something for the females.. cuz they just don't spout off movie lines like the males...
*pondering this*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

don't think too hard, brain might sizzle....or is that just me...do i smell bacon??


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm quite alert today.. dunno why.. have to start sewing stripes on belts today,, 

gotta cut out some suede for your hoof cover.. it's going to be an interesting mending job..


*sniffs*  *just to keep it on topic*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*pet pats and pushes on the tip of your nose*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

tank you..  
Peers out window.. blah.... 

*most indignant nose twitch*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*sniffs*

my roommates and i are gonna walk cross campus to go eat...but is the dining hall worth it? i smell nastyness already!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*pats your beak*

the ice has already coated the power lines *Points out the window.. *worried bout the birds .. mayhaps they shall be Icibirds afore long.. *quickly knits them all sweaters..

You need to start hoarding food in your room .. just for these moments.. *nodding and *wiggles nose*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*nose twitch* i have goldfish crackers (hehe! they have smiles!) and granola bars...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> the ice has already coated the power lines *Points out the window.. *worried bout the birds .. mayhaps they shall be Icibirds afore long.. *quickly knits them all sweaters..
> *



I put bird food hangy things on my shepherd's hook outside, but I haven't seen any of the birds....... maybe they don't like my food.  Hehe........my kitty Midnite gave me bird food for Christmas.  sneaky cat!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't approve of purple and red and green goldfish.. uhhhh  1 fish, 2 fish red fish blue fish.. just aren't Gold Fish~!!!

*blink*
*blows beak*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I put bird food hangy things on my shepherd's hook outside, but I haven't seen any of the birds....... maybe they don't like my food.  Hehe........my kitty Midnite gave me bird food for Christmas.  sneaky cat! *



Awww that's sweet 

I have a couple of cardinals that are always peeking in the window at me.. and chickadees, and lots of sparrows, and Pigeons galore.. they strut around and drop things on the workshop roof outside the sunroom.. blasted noisy things~!!
Amazing there's so many birds here with the neighbor cat lady who feeds every stray in the 'hood' ..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

...but they're amusing! i also have cinnamon goldfish. those are icky!

*scratches itchy nose*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

I like cinnamon *can't say that outloud* cimmanon.. errr..
Graham crackers.. yesh theys good..

*sneezes*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Awww that's sweet
> 
> I have a couple of cardinals that are always peeking in the window at me.. and chickadees, and lots of sparrows, and Pigeons galore.. they strut around and drop things on the workshop roof outside the sunroom.. blasted noisy things~!!
> Amazing there's so many birds here with the neighbor cat lady who feeds every stray in the 'hood' .. *



back home, there's a cardinal who flies repeatedly into the kitchen window...makes quite a racket...a big red bird smacking into glass....hims is gonna break it sometime...

...i see deers out here all the time. they have funny noses.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

My kitty loves the birds.........maybe she scared them all off.  I'm surprised she still watches them as many times as she's rammed her ***nose*** into the glass trying to pounce on them.  Strange cat.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

my mouse sits on the windowsill growling at the birds.. her  *nose* twitching and wiskers.. and many a time has she fallen off to her 'nest' cuz she gets very excited about those fluttering bit's o' feather


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *back home, there's a cardinal who flies repeatedly into the kitchen window...makes quite a racket...a big red bird smacking into glass....hims is gonna break it sometime...
> 
> ...i see deers out here all the time. they have funny noses. *



We had a rotten falcon back in western NY who would terrorize the birds , they would dive bomb them and the littler birds would bang into the windows, I buried quite a few in the drainage ditch  

*sniffs*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

my cat back home does this cute squeaky nose when hims sees birds...
...and fluffy's cat gets nose to the window and wiggles her butt and tail furiously when the chipmunks are around!

darn falcon! there was a hawk that came thru once...i mistook him for a mourning dove on the fence...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

made the mistake of looking out the window....... oh It's coming down fast and furious~!!!


*Twitches nose*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

me thinks i shant go to the dining hall..i'd have to sneeze so bad!*sniffs*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Indeed~!

Methinks I best get busy sewing.. 
*Puts  nose to the grindstone*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*runs and hides from the scary Beak~!!!*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

i sorry!  i scared away the tess!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

..the fact that this thread was started frightens me....:uhoh:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

it's erin's fault!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

no...it's Kathie's.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah. true. it is.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

you're just agreeing because....you have no clue...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

meh. maybe i do. i prolly don't.


hehe. question on a worksheet my prof. gave out to get us to think in metric was "how long is your nose. in meters, centimeters, and millimeters."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

...just change the decimal point ya goof.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

i know that! he didn't give us anything to measure with and damned if i'm putting a meter stick up to my nose...i might take out an eye or two...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

just make sure you're wearing your glasses at the time...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

that's the only reason you guys like me...cuz i'm amusingly clumsy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Sometimes being in a sunbeam , half your nose disappears.. *ponders sunbeams*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *it's erin's fault! *



It's Erin.......I'm a proper noun!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..the fact that this thread was started frightens me....:uhoh: *




Not the first time I've ever scared you............nor will it be the last.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *It's Erin.......I'm a proper noun! *



bah. capitalization sucks.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a batch of Honey Pilsner cooking on the stove as I type this... Times like this i am SO glad I have a nose...

mmmmmmm.  Pilsner....

:drinkbeer


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I have a batch of Honey Pilsner cooking on the stove as I type this... Times like this i am SO glad I have a nose...*



You might want to send me some.......hint, hint!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

darn bein underage! *shakes fist*


this room reeked off liquor sunday! hooboy!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You might want to send me some.......hint, hint!  *



I could consider it when its done in 2-3 weeks... Subject to a taste test, as this is my own recipe, and Ive never made it before.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I could consider it when its done in 2-3 weeks... Subject to a taste test, as this is my own recipe, and Ive never made it before. *




I can wait  I'll let ya know how it tastes.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Sometimes being in a sunbeam , half your nose disappears.. *ponders sunbeams* *



...this is definately one of those times when one of the ladies I know frightens me....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

Bah.. I'm harmless


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...that may be...but then I stop and think...and...forget to restart.....yeah...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow.. Quite the effect I have *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...methinks I's forgot to restart cause I was frightened..:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

xactly~!!  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

oh, no....she's using L33T speak....now I am frightened...:uhoh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

I have you know.. I've been saying xactly long before whatever those silly letters you wrote has been around.. sooooooooooooooooo THERE ~!!!
*stomps*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

LEMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :boing2:


----------

